# New fluffy!!



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I got a new cotton ball lol


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

ummmm...rabbit?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol yeppers


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh joy! Why pick a rabbit over a nice fluffy white silkie?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

It was my sisters rabbit. She decided to get rid of it because it required "too much" care. And over the summer we had volunteered to watch the classroom rabbit until school started back up. And when we gave it back the kids missed having a bunny around.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

this is what his cage looked like when we got him from my sister


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Awww Poor bunny! "He's so FLUFFY!!!!" (said in my best Agnes from despicable me voice lol)


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol






I kept thinking he same thing 8hens


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

lol Gotta love Agnes!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That is gross


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I know. It makes me so mad that she couldn't find th time to clean his cage. The bunny was the only pet she had


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Having had rabbits, the second I saw that photo of his cage before, I could SMELL rabbit poo. Strange how some things never leave you. My rabbits never had poo in their cages like that but we composted it and it did smell.

Oh and congratulations on the fluffy new family member!


----------

